# Smokey Shrimp Scampi



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a recipe for shrimp scampi that Smoken Yankee posted not long ago.
I am having issues with my gas stove here at the farm, so I did this dish outside over a wood fire. 

Smoken Yankee's recipe...
4TBLS. oil
3TBLS butter
1TBLS minced garlic
20-40 pelled med/lg shrimp
1/2tps crushed red pepper
1tps oregano
1/2tsp salt
2TBLS flour
1/2 cup white wine
3/4 cup chicken broth 
and 1tsp lemon juice

I combined my wine, chicken broth and lemon juice in one container so it would be easier to carry outside. lol
The flour, red pepper, oregano and salt....



I sauteed my minced garlic in the oil and butter...



Added the shrimp, red pepper, oregano and salt...




Then stirred in the flour....



Added the wine, broth and lemon juice and let it simmer for 10 minutes...



The finished shrimp scampi...




Served over rice.....
I really loved the scampi! I'm sure it is delicious made in the house, the smokey flavor of the wood fire added a lot too. 
I'll be making this again for sure....Thank you for posting your recipe Smoken Yankee!






Thank you for checking out my supper!


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 20, 2009)

Now Mam! That is just fine lookin!


----------



## fired up (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks yummy Jeanie!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks good as usual, Jeanie.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 20, 2009)

Jeanie if I weren't already married I would move there and propose!!!


----------



## alx (Feb 20, 2009)

Great job.I think you solved my rubber shrimp problem.Thanks.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 20, 2009)

Mmm-mmm-mmm...I really do enjoy scampi. Thanks Jeanie.

Eric


----------



## pignit (Feb 20, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## smoken yankee (Feb 20, 2009)

Well Jeanie you really improved my dish by finding how to smoke it, thanks alot for the idea...I owe you one. Looks better cooked outside then inside.


----------



## poolq (Feb 20, 2009)

What more can I say?


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 20, 2009)

Fantastic looking,had to taste great. Yum!


----------



## ronp (Feb 20, 2009)

I could almost taste it, looks great.


----------



## erain (Feb 20, 2009)

i am a scampi lover too. i got to try out this version!!! looks great jeanie!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you so much folks! 
Thank you again Smoken Yankee for sharing your recipe! I'm definately going to make it again.


----------



## bassman (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks great Jeanie!  I was reprimanded for giving you too many points so this time you have to settle for a "good job"!


----------



## morkdach (Feb 21, 2009)

i would like to thank both of you as i like shrimp


----------

